# 200.300.500 de mujeres - las terminaciones de los números



## agata88

Hola chicos:
Quería preguntar si digo bien este número:
200.300.500 de mujeres
Doscient*os* millones trescient*os* mil quinient*as* (de?) mujeres. 
Muchas gracias de antemano,
Saludos.


----------



## Maximino

Hola Ágata


Es doscientas millones, trescientas mil quinientas mujeres.



Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pero sin coma: _doscientos millones trescientos mil quinientas mujeres_. El femenino sólo en _*quinientas*_ el número anterior al sintagma nominal *mujeres*, ya que _doscientos_ determina a _millones_ (masculino) y *trescientos* a _mil_ (también masculino).
Como ya te explicaron, en español el partitivo con _de_ es muy escaso y en semánticas muy concretas; _un poco de pan, un poco de sopa, un poco de cariño_, etc., pero nunca con cantidades numéricas.


----------



## Lord Darktower

agata88 said:


> Hola chicos:
> Quería preguntar si digo bien este número:
> 200.300.500 de mujeres
> Doscient*os* millones trescient*os* mil quinient*as* (de?) mujeres.
> Muchas gracias de antemano,
> Saludos.



Y acuérdese de que en español los números grandes como el que usted ha escrito se separan *con un espacio: *​200 300 500 mujeres.

Del DPD:


> a) Al escribir números de más de cuatro cifras, se agruparán estas de tres en tres, empezando por la derecha, y separando los grupos por espacios en blanco: 8 327 451 (y no por puntos o comas, como, dependiendo de las zonas, se hacía hasta ahora [...]


----------



## Cal inhibes

XiaoRoel said:


> Pero sin coma: _doscientos millones trescientos mil quinientas mujeres_. El femenino sólo en _*quinientas*_ el número anterior al sintagma nominal *mujeres*, ya que _doscientos_ determina a _millones_ (masculino) y *trescientos* a _mil_ (también masculino).
> Como ya te explicaron, en español el partitivo con _de_ es muy escaso y en semánticas muy concretas; _un poco de pan, un poco de sopa, un poco de cariño_, etc., pero nunca con cantidades numéricas.



Bueno. La excepción sería doscientos millones *de* mujeres.
Saludos


----------



## Jonno

Lord Darktower said:


> Y acuérdese de que en español los números grandes como el que usted ha escrito se separan *con un espacio: *​200 300 500 mujeres.
> 
> Del DPD:



Cosa que casi nadie hace (y yo me incluyo). Sólo lo he visto así en textos muy técnicos.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Jonno said:


> Cosa que casi nadie hace (y yo me incluyo)...



Hola:

Lo mismo digo. Creo que, dejando de lado la recomendación académica, no he visto nunca que reemplazaran los puntos por espacios.

Pero supongo que dentro de dos generaciones será habitual.

Saludos.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Lo mismo digo. Creo que, dejando de lado la recomendación académica, no he visto nunca que reemplazaran los puntos por espacios.
> 
> Pero supongo que dentro de dos generaciones será habitual.
> 
> Saludos.


Será entonces muy fácil distinguir los decimales de los enteros. Quizás si los decimales se escriben en grupos de cuatro y los enteros en grupos de tres. No importa. Todos cargaremos un i-magic que pensará y hablará por nosotros.
Salud


----------



## agata88

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Lo mismo digo. Creo que, dejando de lado la recomendación académica, no he visto nunca que reemplazaran los puntos por espacios.
> 
> Pero supongo que dentro de dos generaciones será habitual.
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno,
muchas gracias a todos. Entonces se dice por ejemplo 2 millones *de *mujeres, pero 2 500 000 mujeres dependiendo de lo que preceda la palabra “mujeres”?


----------



## Cal inhibes

agata88 said:


> Bueno,
> muchas gracias a todos. Entonces se dice por ejemplo 2 millones *de *mujeres, pero 2 500 000 mujeres dependiendo de lo que preceda la palabra “mujeres”?


Exacto.
Suerte.


----------



## agata88

Vale, ¡todo claro! Muchísimas gracias a todos otra vez


----------



## Namarne

agata88 said:


> Entonces se dice por ejemplo 2 millones *de *mujeres, pero 2 500 000 mujeres dependiendo de lo que preceda la palabra “mujeres”?


Sí, pero yo diría (y suelo oír) dos millones quinient*a*s mil mujeres, no "quinient*o*s mil mujeres", a diferencia de lo que se ha dicho. 

Saludos.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Je, je, seguiremos dándole caña a la buena de la Sra. agata:


agata88 said:


> Bueno,
> muchas gracias a todos. Entonces se dice por ejemplo 2 millones *de *mujeres, [...]



Y también debe recordar que no debe mezclar números con letras a la hora de indicar cantidades. O '2 000 000 de mujeres' o 'dos millones de mujeres'. En este caso, preferible de esta última forma al poder expresarse la cantidad de forma breve.
Un saludo.


----------



## agata88

Lord Darktower said:


> Je, je, seguiremos dándole caña a la buena de la Sra. agata:
> 
> 
> Y también debe recordar que no debe mezclar números con letras a la hora de indicar cantidades. O '2 000 000 de mujeres' o 'dos millones de mujeres'. En este caso, preferible de esta última forma al poder expresarse la cantidad de forma breve.
> Un saludo.




Bien, gracias por sus comentarios...y si digo "cient*os* de mujeres", está correcto o debería decir "cient*as* de mujeres"?


----------



## Ludaico

agata88 said:


> Bien, gracias por sus comentarios...y si digo "cient*os* de mujeres", está correcto o debería decir "cient*as* de mujeres"?



Contéstate tú misma: ¿existe la palabra cientas? Doscientas, trescientas, cuatrocientas, seiscientas, setecientas, ochocientas y novecientas, sí.


----------



## agata88

Gracias.


----------



## Maximino

agata88 said:


> Bien, gracias por sus comentarios...y si digo "cient*os* de mujeres", está correcto o debería decir "cient*as* de mujeres"?




No. ‘_Cientos de mujeres_’ o ‘_centenares de mujeres_’.



Saludos


----------



## Ludaico

Si queremos usar un término que concuerde en género con mujeres, podríamos usar *docenas de mujeres*.


----------



## Namarne

Pero 200.300.500 no es divisible entre doce. Serían dieciséis millones seiscientas noventa y una mil setecientas ocho coma treinta y tres período docenas de mujeres. Y el problema gramatical del género femenino simplemente lo pasas de "mujeres" a "docenas" (y encima con período).


----------



## Jonno

Además, que no es práctico calcular en docenas si no estás comprando huevos de gallina al por menor o algo similar.


----------



## Ludaico

Vamos a ver si nos aclaramos. Dije lo de *docenas* porque se estaba tratando la contestación a la pregunta de si *cientos* o *cientas*, no a tropecientos millones. Y como cientas no existe, para usar un término femenino es por lo que propuse lo de docenas. Realmente estábamos hablando de cantidades imprecisas (cientos de mujeres). Lo mismo da decir cientos de mujeres que docenas de ellas. Ambas ¿cantidades? son imprecisas.


----------



## Ludaico

Jonno said:


> Además, que no es práctico calcular en docenas si no estás comprando huevos de gallina al por menor o algo similar.



Por docenas se compran, además de huevos de gallina (¿valdría para los huevos de codorniz?) otras muchas cosas, como madalenas, castañas asadas, pañuelos, y, como diría un castizo, un largo etcétera. Y no solo por docenas, sino también por medias docenas, o sean seis unidades.


----------



## Jonno

Los apóstoles también se cuentan por docenas 

Lo que Namarne y yo decíamos es que contar en docenas vale para cosas como las que mencionas (huevos, castañas...) o cantidades indeterminadas pequeñas. Pero no para cantidades grandes y precisas. Evidentemente no se usaría docenas para 200.300.500 mujeres... pero tampoco para cantidades como cientos o miles. Docenas según mi percepción no pasaría de la centena, y si ronda esa cantidad usaría otras expresiones como "una centena" o parecidas.

Por cierto, que aunque se usen menos tenemos también la catorcena y otras formas de contar cosas.


----------



## Ludaico

Jonno said:


> ...Por cierto, que aunque se usen menos tenemos también la catorcena y otras formas de contar cosas.


Sí, y la más usada es la *quincena* sobre todo si nos referimos a vacaciones.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es decir, había _chiquicientas_ mujeres.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola a todos,

Esto no comprendo:


XiaoRoel said:


> Pero sin coma: _doscientos millones trescientos mil quinientas mujeres_. El femenino sólo en _*quinientas*_ el número anterior al sintagma nominal *mujeres*, ya que _doscientos_ determina a _millones_ (masculino) y *trescientos* a _mil_ (también masculino).





Namarne said:


> Sí, pero yo diría (y suelo oír) dos millones quinient*a*s mil mujeres, no "quinient*o*s mil mujeres", a diferencia de lo que se ha dicho.



¿No es que en el secundo ejemplo tambien el número 500 determina a mil y debería ser quinient*o*s?

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

> ¿No es que en el secundo ejemplo tambien el número 500 determina a mil y debería ser quinient*o*s?


Aunque determina a _mil_, en este caso el femenino viene impuesto porque es el último elemento numeral que puede expresar género gramatical antes del substantivo femenino _mujeres_.
En la otra frase que citas es _quinientas_ el que está en ese caso, el de marcar género antes de _mujeres_.
El fenómeno existe para marcar la concordancia de género y número (si es posible morfológicamente) entre estos determinantes numerales y su núcleo substantivo, en estas frases, _mujeres_.


----------



## osa_menor

Gracias,  Señor Roel,

y ¿cuando son 200 540 mujeres, es correcto lo siguiente?

"doscientos mil quinientas cuarenta mujeres"

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo correcto en pura lógica sintáctica es *quinientas cuarenta mujeres*, pero en lo oral (y también en lo escrito) la final *-a* de _cuarenta_ (que no designa género pues es invariable) subconscientemente actúa en el sentido de dejar _quinientos_ en su forma no marcada genéricamente y se oye (y hasta se lee) _quinientos cuarenta mujeres_.
En todas las lenguas, sobre todo en el uso oral, suceden estas incongruencias de las que nadie está libre y que, aunque incongruencias, siempre son explicables.


----------



## Maximino

osa_menor said:


> Gracias, Señor Roel,
> 
> y ¿cuando son 200 540 mujeres, es correcto lo siguiente?
> 
> "doscientos mil quinientas cuarenta mujeres"
> 
> Saludos




Es correcto, según mi opinión.



Saludos


----------



## osa_menor

XiaoRoel said:


> Lo correcto en pura lógica sintáctica es *quinientas cuarenta mujeres*, pero en lo oral (y también en lo escrito) la final *-a* de _cuarenta_ (que no designa género pues es invariable) subconscientemente actúa en el sentido de dejar _quinientos_ en su forma no marcada genéricamente y se oye (y hasta se lee) _quinientos cuarenta mujeres_.
> En todas las lenguas, sobre todo en el uso oral, suceden estas incongruencias de las que nadie está libre y que, aunque incongruencias, siempre son explicables.



Gracias, 
no hay otro remedio que aprender de memoria:
_ 2 500 500  ...dos millones quinientos mil quinientas mujeres. 
2 500 000  ...dos millones quinientas mil mujeres, 
2 500 550 ...dos millones quinientos mil quinientos cincuenta mujeres. _

¡No podría más simple!


----------



## Maximino

osa_menor said:


> _
> 2 500 550 ...dos millones quinientos mil quinientos cuarenta mujeres. _



2 500 550 mujeres es dos millones quinientos mil quinientas cincuenta mujeres.


Saludos


----------



## osa_menor

Maximino said:


> Es correcto, según mi opinión.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "doscientos mil quinientas cuarenta mujeres"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos
Click to expand...


Buenos días Maximino,

Eso me gustaría mucho. Por lo menos me entenderían en Chile. 

Saludo


----------



## osa_menor

Maximino said:


> 2 500 550 mujeres es dos millones quinientos mil quinientas cincuenta mujeres.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Sí, por supuesto. Gracias, lo de "cuarenta" fue un error de "copiar y pegar".
Voy a corregirlo. 
Osa


----------

